# Gentoo 2008 - Compiz-fusion & Emerald & AWN

## TuxUber

Ragazzi mi potete dire dove posso trovare delle guide per installare Compiz Fusion Emerald e AWN ???

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## viralex

eccone una : http://linuxbox360.org/2008/09/14/installiamo-compiz-git-sulla-nostra-gentoo/

in alcuni punti non è molto corretta quindi te la scrivo io  :Wink: 

io l'ho installato su un sistema in ~amd64 con nvidia e va perfettamente.

allora come prima cosa devi installare layman, per inserire l'overlay desktop-effects

fai: emerge  layman git

aggiorna layman con layman -f e layman -S

dopo dai un sudo layman -a desktop-effects

adesso inserisci questa linea in make.conf: 

```
source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

adesso se hai eix aggiornalo, e fai lo stesso con portage.

se fai eix compiz-fusion dovresti vedere la versione 0.78 e la 9999

se non hai un sistema in ~ dovresti smascherare un buon numero di pacchetti.

aggiungi questo in /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-atlantis 

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed 

x11-libs/compiz-bcop 

x11-apps/fusion-icon 

x11-libs/bcop 

dev-python/compizconfig-python 

x11-wm/compiz-fusion 

x11-wm/compiz 

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-screensaver 

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-wallpaper 

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main 

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra 

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported 

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed 

x11-wm/emerald 

x11-themes/emerald-themes 

x11-apps/ccsm 

x11-libs/libcompizconfig 

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf 

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig 

```

se vuoi la versione git metti ** ad ogni pacchetto, ma te la sconsiglio.

se mancano alcuni pacchetti come screensaver e wallpaper levali e compila con quelli che restano

dopo emergi tutti i pacchetti che ho scritto prima.

per gnome: metti all'avvio fusion-icon e rimuovi il compositing dal g-conf-editor di gnome.

dovrebbe andarti tutto perfettamente se hai installato correttamente i diver ati/nvidia.

----------

## TuxUber

OK Grazie e per Emerald e AWN ??

 :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## riverdragon

Emerald se lo tira dietro compiz-fusion, awn basta che lo installi con emerge avant-window-navigator-extras.

----------

## NitroRabber

Ciao a tutti, sono l'amministratore del blog linkato.

Appena avrò qualche tempo libero sarà mia premura aggiornare la guida ed integrarla/migliorarla con le vostre indicazioni.

Grazie mille viralex  :Wink: 

----------

## TuxUber

 *viralex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> adesso inserisci questa linea in make.conf: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Dopo questo passaggio se uso emerge mi da un errore in cui mi spiega che non trova /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf ....  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## NitroRabber

Sicuro di avere creato l'overlay?

$ layman -Lka desktop-effects

Poi aggiungi la riga:

$ echo "source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf

----------

## TuxUber

L'ho fatto solo che forse non l'ho fatto inquest'ordine....e mi da lo stesso problema...ovvero non trova quel percorso...

Un'altro problema è che alcuni pacchi emerge non li trova: tipo compiz-fusion ....

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## viralex

eh si non hai caricato l'overlay.

prova a fare "ls /usr/local/portage/layman"

e layman -l

dipende tutto dalla prima variabile in /etc/layman/layman.cfg.

io ho un sistema ~amd64, non so se in x86 era diverso, non ricordo.

----------

## Peach

 *viralex wrote:*   

> eh si non hai caricato l'overlay.
> 
> prova a fare "ls /usr/local/portage/layman"
> 
> e layman -l
> ...

 

esatto, la versione 1.2 di layman (non marchiato stabile, ma che uso in alcune macchine) ha cambiato il percorso da

/usr/portage/local/layman a /usr/local/portage/layman

quindi occhio e verifica il contenuto della directory che l'overlay sia presente.

----------

## TuxUber

```
(chroot) tux-devil / # emerge x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-atlantis 

[Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/local/portage/layman' in /etc/make.conf

(chroot) tux-devil / # ls /usr/local/portage/layman

ls: impossibile accedere a /usr/local/portage/layman: No such file or directory

(chroot) tux-devil / # 

```

Che faccio?

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (chroot) tux-devil / # emerge x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-atlantis 
> 
> ...

 

chroot???

c'è qualche ragione per cui stai girando in chroot?

se no, forse è il caso di riavviare la macchina fisicamente, e poi partire con queste installazioni/aggiornamenti.

Indipendentemente da quanto scritto qui sopra, potrei dirti che dovresti verificare (e riportare):

la versione di layman che hai emerso

l'output di

```
# layman -L
```

l'output aggiuntivo di 

```
# ls -l /usr/portage/local/layman ; ls -l /usr/local/portage/layman
```

----------

## TuxUber

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo layman -L

* Overlay "rostov" is missing a "description" entry!

* darkside                  [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* desktop-effects           [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* dev-zero                  [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* falco                     [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* gentopia                  [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* gnome                     [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* graaff                    [Git       ] (source: http://moving-innovations....)

* halcy0n                   [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* hawking                   [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* kde                       [Git       ] (source: git://www2.mailstation.de/...)

* kde-crazy                 [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* kde-testing               [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* ltsp                      [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* philantrop                [Git       ] (source: git://www2.mailstation.de/...)

* swegener                  [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://rsync.gentoo.steal...)

* welp                      [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* x11                       [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ 
```

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ ls -l /usr/portage/local/layman ; ls -l /usr/local/portage/layman

totale 72

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 54874 29 ott 20:04 cache_65bd38402ac8431067b54904bd2ed2d1.xml

drwxr-xr-x 16 root root  4096 27 ott 14:17 desktop-effects

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    79 27 ott 14:17 make.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   343 27 ott 14:17 overlays.xml

ls: impossibile accedere a /usr/local/portage/layman: No such file or directory
```

  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

dimenticavo

puoi postare anche l'output di 

```
# layman -l
```

(in realtà mi ero sbagliato  :Razz:  )

----------

## TuxUber

Grazie per la pazienza che stai avendo... 

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo layman -l

* desktop-effects           [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ 

```

----------

## Peach

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> Grazie per la pazienza che stai avendo... 
> 
> ```
> ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo layman -l
> 
> ...

 

come diceva prima nitrorabber, cambia la stringa che hai aggiunto in /etc/make.conf in modo da contenere il path giusto:

```
source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

una volta fatta questa modifica a make.conf dovresti poter emergere tranquillamente quello che contiene l'overlay.

----------

## TuxUber

Ma i pacchi non me li trova per esempio guarda:

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo emerge x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-atlantis 

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-atlantis".

```

  :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## NitroRabber

Hai fatto

```
source /etc/profile
```

 prima di dare quel comando?

----------

## TuxUber

Si ottengo lo stesso risultato ....   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> Si ottengo lo stesso risultato ....   

 

giusto se puoi, mi toglieresti una curiosità?

c'è un motivo particolare per cui sei in chroot? che ambiente ospita il chroot?

----------

## TuxUber

Dal post in cui me l'hai domandato non sono più in chroot ma su gentoo a tutti gli effetti. In quella circostanza avevo usato chroot da Arch Linux perchè su gentoo avevo per sbaglio eliminato libX11 ...poi ho corretto e ora ti scrivo da gentoo.

Questo compiz non ne vuole sapere.....

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> Dal post in cui me l'hai domandato non sono più in chroot ma su gentoo a tutti gli effetti. In quella circostanza avevo usato chroot da Arch Linux perchè su gentoo avevo per sbaglio eliminato libX11 ...poi ho corretto e ora ti scrivo da gentoo.
> 
> Questo compiz non ne vuole sapere.....
> 
>  

 

scusa la ricerca porta a qualche risultato?

```
emerge search compiz
```

 :Question: 

----------

## TuxUber

Dunque ecco:

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo emerge --search compiz

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : compiz ]

[ Applications found : 12 ]

 

*  dev-python/compizconfig-python

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 257 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compizconfig Python Bindings

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/compiz-bcop

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 69 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Option code Generator

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 232 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compizconfig Gconf Backend

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 399 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compizconfig Kconfig Backend

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/libcompizconfig

      Latest version available: 0.7.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 317 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Configuration System (git)

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra

      Latest version available: 0.7.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,555 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Extra Plugins

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main

      Latest version available: 0.7.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,308 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Plugins

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported

      Latest version available: 0.7.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 752 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Unsupported Plugins

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-freewins [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Window Decorator Freewins Plugin (git)

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-ghost [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion Ghost (click-through) Plugin (git)

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-wm/compiz

      Latest version available: 0.7.6-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,480 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.compiz.org/

      Description:   3D composite and windowmanager

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 MIT

*  x11-wm/compiz-fusion

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Fusion (meta)

      License:       GPL-2

ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ 

```

ma non trovo pacchi che sono nella lista postati nella guida sopra tipo

```
x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-atlantis 

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed

x11-libs/compiz-bcop

ecc ecc
```

  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

l'unico che c'è effettivamente in quell'overlay è compiz-bcop, hai provato a cercarlo quello?

gli altri che citi non ci sono, basta che ti vedi l'elenco:

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/desktop-effects.git;a=tree

cmq per sicurezza e per vedere che non hai problemi con gli overlay posterei l'output di 

```
# emerge search compiz-bcop
```

 ?

----------

## TuxUber

Ecco qui: 

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo emerge --search compiz-bcop

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : compiz-bcop ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  x11-libs/compiz-bcop

      Latest version available: 0.7.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 69 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz-fusion.org

      Description:   Compiz Option code Generator

      License:       GPL-2

ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ 

```

  :Shocked: 

----------

## Peach

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> Ecco qui: 
> 
> ```
> ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo emerge --search compiz-bcop
> 
> ...

 

purtroppo con la ricerca base di portage non si possono vedere tutte le versioni e le mascherature dei pacchetti disponibili

quella è la versione di compiz-bcop disponibile in portage e se noti le versioni disponibili nell'overlay che stai cercando di installare siano solo due: la 0.7.6 e la versione devel (normalmente denominata 9999).

se posso, ti consiglierei l'installazione di eix 

```
emerge eix && update-eix
```

 e poi prova a ricercare con 

```
eix compiz-bcop
```

 e posta l'output: dovresti comunque notare che appaiono delle versioni affiancate da un numero tra parentesi quadre ad indicare l'overlay da cui provengono.

----------

## TuxUber

Ecco qui: 

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo eix compiz-bcop

* x11-libs/compiz-bcop

     Available versions:  (~)0.6.0 (~)0.7.6!m[1] (~)0.7.8!m[1] **9999[1]

     Homepage:            http://compiz-fusion.org

     Description:         Compiz Option code Generator (git)

[1] "desktop-effects" /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects

ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ 

```

  :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> Ecco qui: 
> 
> ```
> ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo eix compiz-bcop
> 
> ...

 

ottimo direi

ora si spera che NitroRabber aggiorni l'articolo del blog (o ancora meglio che contribuisca alla sezione italiana di gentoo-wiki.com  :Cool:  ) con i nuovi pacchetti visto che alcuni sono stati rimossi e certe versioni sono decisamente outdated

se cmq pensi di aver risolto edita il primo post e modifica il titolo aggiungendo [risolto]

altrimenti prova a vedere cosa ti manca per avere compiz-fusion funzionante.

----------

## TuxUber

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se cmq pensi di aver risolto edita il primo post e modifica il titolo aggiungendo [risolto]
> 
> altrimenti prova a vedere cosa ti manca per avere compiz-fusion funzionante.

 

Beh [risolto] non direi   :Rolling Eyes:  dato che sono punto e capo...non so come procedere... In pratica devo aspettare o devo fare altro?

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> non so come procedere... 
> 
>  

 

 :Question: 

```
# emerge -av compiz-fusion avant-window-navigator-extras.
```

se trova qualche pacchetto bloccato, lo smascheri come avrai sicuramente imparato leggendo la guida e basta.

alla fine non volevi fare questo? non capisco cosa ti blocca... 

tieni presente che forse i pacchetti che andrai ad installare lasceranno delle note di post installazione (tipo come far partire compiz o cose del genere), vedi di non perdertele usando ELOG in echo

----------

## TuxUber

Ho aggiornato portage messo x11-wm/emerald-0.7.8 in /etc/portage/package.unmask sincronizzato con emerge --sync ma ho sempre lo stesso problema:

```
 ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo emerge -pv compiz-fusion 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~x11-wm/emerald-0.7.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/emerald-0.7.8 (masked by: EAPI 2, invalid: SLOT is undefined)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.7.8" [ebuild])

ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ 
```

  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## viralex

devi metterlo in package.keywords insieme a tutti gli altri.

per quanto rigurada l'errore su portage se proprio devi smaschera pure quello xD...

cmq prima di fare ste cose dovresti almeno sapere come si smascherano pacchetti in ~ o in hardmask :/

----------

## Peach

 *viralex wrote:*   

> devi metterlo in package.keywords insieme a tutti gli altri.
> 
> per quanto rigurada l'errore su portage se proprio devi smaschera pure quello xD...
> 
> cmq prima di fare ste cose dovresti almeno sapere come si smascherano pacchetti in ~ o in hardmask :/

 

infatti, nel mio post precedente trovi il link alla sezione della guida in ITALIANO che spiega bene come si fa, non è difficile e dirlo qui è inutile anzi c'è il rischio di spiegarsi male.

per quanto riguarda portage ti consiglio VIVAMENTE si smascherare la versione esatta, e non tutte le versioni non stabili, perché sennò rischi che nel futuro fai un aggiornamento e ti installa un portage buggato e ti trovi con la macchina in panne. occhio eh!

----------

## djinnZ

io ti consiglio invece di smascherare per versioni strettamente minori della successiva a quella che ti interessa, il perchè lo ho già detto troppe volte o te lo fai spiegare da peach che ha più pazienza di me  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## TuxUber

Ho risolto e installato compiz ma ora mi da quest'errore quando lo lancio:

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $  compiz-manager

Checking for Xgl: Xlib:  extension "XVideo" missing on display ":0.0".

xvinfo: No X-Video Extension on :0.0

not present. 

/usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 241: xset: command not found

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0322 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 

Checking for non power of two support: present. 

Checking for Composite extension: not present. 

SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.

Checking for nVidia: present. 

Xlib:  extension "XVideo" missing on display ":0.0".

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: Xlib:  extension "XVideo" missing on display ":0.0".

xvinfo: No X-Video Extension on :0.0

not present. 

Starting emerald

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension

(emerald:12561): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

Xlib:  extension "SHAPE" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "SHAPE" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "SHAPE" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "SHAPE" missing on display ":0.0".

```

  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

Hai una nvidia? Rileggere le istruzioni sulla configurazione di detta malnata scheda con dri abilitato, puoi inziare a bestemmiare.

Hai una intel? come sopra.

Hai una ati? Malvenuto nel club dei dannATI  :Twisted Evil:  inizia a bestemmiare direttamente ma chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.

Ovvero, visto che non abbiamo la sfera di cristallo o nel mio caso è rotta dovresti dire: che bestia è, quali problemi riportano i log di X, use flag con cui è installato X etc.

----------

## Peach

la risposta e la chiave per risolvere il tuo problema è all'interno del log che riporti:

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

per favore tieni calmo djinnz leggendo le linee guida

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## TuxUber

Dunque inizio scusandomi .... ma il tutto vi assicuro non è tanto una questione di "linee guida" ma di mia incompetenza tecnica. 

Riguardo la mia scheda è una nvidia e lo xorg.conf è settato a dovere...

Per il log che ho postato l'ho letto.....infatti ho cercato di risolvere emergendo xlib ma niente. Inoltre quando ho installato compiz ho usato il flag per X ....

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> Dunque inizio scusandomi .... ma il tutto vi assicuro non è tanto una questione di "linee guida" ma di mia incompetenza tecnica. 
> 
> Riguardo la mia scheda è una nvidia e lo xorg.conf è settato a dovere...
> 
> Per il log che ho postato l'ho letto.....infatti ho cercato di risolvere emergendo xlib ma niente. Inoltre quando ho installato compiz ho usato il flag per X ....
> ...

 

per quanto riguarda l'incompetenza, nulla da dire, non saresti nemmeno il primo, il problema è che il mondo di linux è vasto e per problemi specifici come il tuo, quando in una frase non capisci l'80% dei termini tecnici, quantomeno una ricerca sul forum e su google ci sta, giusto per farsi un'idea, non per altro ma se leggi le linee guida, bla bla bla... evitiamo di ripeterci dai  :Twisted Evil: 

quindi passiamo alle domande a caso, visto che nel frattempo potevi quantomeno postare la tua configurazione di Xorg, il log di xorg e l'output eventuale del kernel (come già detto in precedenza da djinnz):

hai abilitato composite?

----------

## TuxUber

Ecco qui un po di roba:

```
Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier   "stylus"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type"   "stylus"

   Option      "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier   "eraser"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type"   "eraser"

   Option      "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier   "cursor"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type"   "cursor"

   Option      "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Busid      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "AddARGBVisuals"   "True"

   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"   "True"

   Option      "NoLogo"   "True"

   Option      "AGPMode" "4"

   Option      "AGPFastWrite" "True"

   Option      "EnablePageFlip" "True"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Acer AL1714"

   Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

   Monitor      "Acer AL1714"

   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

   Defaultdepth   24

   Option         "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

       Option "DPI" "96 x 96"    

   SubSection "Display"

   Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

Modes      "1280x1024"   "1152x864"   "1024x768"   "832x624"   "800x600"   "720x400"   "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

  screen "Default Screen"

   Inputdevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   Inputdevice   "Configured Mouse"

   

   # Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet

   #   InputDevice     "stylus"   "SendCoreEvents"

   #   InputDevice     "cursor"   "SendCoreEvents"

   #   InputDevice     "eraser"   "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load      "glx"

   Load       "dbe"

EndSection
```

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.80GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 04 Nov 2008 18:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.first-world.info/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ "

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ 
```

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux tux-devil 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Thu Oct 23 18:51:03 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 25 October 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Nov  6 12:30:33 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Acer AL1714"

(**) |   |-->Device "nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e45c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2560 card 8086,2560 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2561 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 82 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 1043,8089 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1043,810d rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0322 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1043,80b3 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcc800000 - 0xdc7fffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xd0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xfe9e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.09  Thu Jun  5 00:07:40 PDT 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:47:25 PDT 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 (NV34) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.23.97

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Acer AL1714 (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Acer AL1714 (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals require the Composite extension.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBVisuals" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Configured Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) Configured Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768_60"
```

----------

## Peach

prima segui la guida all'accelerazione grafica se non l'hai già fatto

e poi aggiungi in xorg.conf questa sezione:

```
Section "Extensions"

  Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> emergendo xlib

 visto che per mia disgrazia ho solo ATI (e le buone vecchie MGA) non ti posso essere di grande aiuto ed alcune cose potrebbero essere diverse quindi verifica.

Se hai dato un emerge xlib invece che emerge -1 xlib, prima che ti possa causare ulteriori problemi toglilo da world, le dipendenze è meglio che siano gestite come tali.

Se fai un poco di ordine in più nel file di configurazione non è una cattiva idea e inserire i percorsi per le directory dei fonts in files.

Ulteriori opzioni che ti potrebbero servire sono la sezione per il dri (group video, mode 0660) e AIGLX=true (sono in giro e non posso vedere la mia configurazione).

[OT]Tenermi calmo per cosa?  :Twisted Evil:   Credo che la prima riga della mia signature parli chiaro, il mio tono è sempre giocoso anche se il contenuto è serio.

Non era un rimbrotto ma sono un maldestro tentativo di fare dello spirito. Spero di non dover ricominciare a specificare "per i più furbi/svegli" ogni volta che faccio una battuta.  :Evil or Very Mad:  [/OT]

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> [OT]Tenermi calmo per cosa?   Credo che la prima riga della mia signature parli chiaro, il mio tono è sempre giocoso anche se il contenuto è serio.
> 
> Non era un rimbrotto ma sono un maldestro tentativo di fare dello spirito. Spero di non dover ricominciare a specificare "per i più furbi/svegli" ogni volta che faccio una battuta.  [/OT]

 

no no , ero ironico pure io, ho capito il tuo tono  :Wink: 

----------

## TuxUber

 *Peach wrote:*   

> prima segui la guida all'accelerazione grafica se non l'hai già fatto
> 
> e poi aggiungi in xorg.conf questa sezione:
> 
> ```
> ...

  Ho seguito i tuoi consigli ma compiz mi da semper gli stessi problemi in più guarda:

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_NV_present_video

GLX version: 1.3

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/PCI/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 173.14.09

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_Cg_shader, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_timer_query, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fence, 

    GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_fragment_program, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage, 

    GL_NV_half_float, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, 

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, 

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners, 

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, 

    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, GL_NV_texture_shader3, 

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NV_vertex_program2, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, 

    GL_SUN_slice_accum

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x43 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x44 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x45 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x46 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x47 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x48 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x49 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x63 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x64 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x65 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x66 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x67 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x68 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x69 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x70 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x71 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x23 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x72 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x73 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x74 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x75 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x76 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x77 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x78 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x79 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x7a 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x7b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x7c 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x7d 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x7e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x7f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x80 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x81 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x82 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x83 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x84 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x85 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x86 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x87 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x88 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x89 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x8a 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x8b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x8c 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x8d 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x8e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x8f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x90 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x91 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x92 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x93 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x94 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x95 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x96 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x97 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x98 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

```

 e quando lancio glxgears la cpu mi va al 90 % della massima frequenza ....

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> direct rendering: Yes
> ```
> ...

 

ok

problema di cpu pallata al 90% ma direct rendering funzionante.

hai fatto ricerche nel forum a riguardo per vedere se trovavi qualcosa?

cosa idiota che puoi provare: emergi l'ultima versione masked degli nvidia-drivers. 

se non cambia niente, riposta la tua conf di xorg 

```
# grep ^[^#] /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

e un

```
# grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

poi prova a vedere se al caricamento dei driver in dmesg/messages appare qualcosa di strano.

AH, dimenticavo: ma glxgears lo stai facendo andare con il composite abilitato? se si, disabilitalo e riprova. potrebbe essere un problema del composite o di qualche opzione ad esso legato. in ogni caso, fai le prove del caso e posta scientificamente per ogni tentativo le modifiche apportate, i risultati sperati e gli errori ottenuti

----------

## TuxUber

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> problema di cpu pallata al 90% ma direct rendering funzionante.
> 
> hai fatto ricerche nel forum a riguardo per vedere se trovavi qualcosa?

 Ho cercato ma non ho trovato nulla in merito ma di certo so io che so impedito e non so cercare....

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cosa idiota che puoi provare: emergi l'ultima versione masked degli nvidia-drivers. 
> 
> se non cambia niente, riposta la tua conf di xorg 
> ...

 

Dunque la mia scheda video può utilizzare solo i driver 173.14.09 e non gli ultimi 177 che ho dovuto mascherare. 

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo grep ^[^#] /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier   "stylus"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type"   "stylus"

   Option      "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier   "eraser"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type"   "eraser"

   Option      "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier   "cursor"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type"   "cursor"

   Option      "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Busid      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "AddARGBVisuals"   "True"

   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"   "True"

   Option      "NoLogo"   "True"

   Option      "AGPMode" "4"

   Option      "AGPFastWrite" "True"

   Option      "EnablePageFlip" "True"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Acer AL1714"

   Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

   Monitor      "Acer AL1714"

   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

   Defaultdepth   24

   Option         "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

       Option "DPI" "96 x 96"    

   SubSection "Display"

   Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

Modes      "1280x1024"   "1152x864"   "1024x768"   "832x624"   "800x600"   "720x400"   "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

  screen "Default Screen"

   Inputdevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   Inputdevice   "Configured Mouse"

   

   # Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet

   #   InputDevice     "stylus"   "SendCoreEvents"

   #   InputDevice     "cursor"   "SendCoreEvents"

   #   InputDevice     "eraser"   "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load      "glx"

   Load       "dbe"

   Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

  Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

Section "dri"

     Mode 0666

EndSection

ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ 

```

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBVisuals" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ 

```

 *Peach wrote:*   

> poi prova a vedere se al caricamento dei driver in dmesg/messages appare qualcosa di strano.

 

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo dmesg | grep driver

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.06

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2455]-ms

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.2.5

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp 0000:02:05.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73usb

usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2500usb

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo dmesg | grep nvidia

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

```

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AH, dimenticavo: ma glxgears lo stai facendo andare con il composite abilitato? 

 Se intendi con compiz abilitatto no....

PS. Ora provo a riemergere i driver nvidia e vediamo....

EDIT 

Nulla è cambiato....

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## NitroRabber

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora si spera che NitroRabber aggiorni l'articolo del blog (o ancora meglio che contribuisca alla sezione italiana di gentoo-wiki.com  ) con i nuovi pacchetti visto che alcuni sono stati rimossi e certe versioni sono decisamente outdated
> 
> se cmq pensi di aver risolto edita il primo post e modifica il titolo aggiungendo [risolto]
> ...

 

Purtroppo ho pochissimo tempo in questi giorni, ma in linea di massima domani dovrei riuscirci   :Wink: 

----------

## publiosulpicio

A proposito di compiz, qualcuno ha riscontrato questo comportamento?

In genere funziona, e gli effetti vanno pure molto bene, però alcuni effetti, come ingrandire le finestre, vanno RIDICOLMENTE lenti, tipo un paio di secondi per massimizzare una finestra, mentre ad esempio il cubo gira che è un piacere.

Un'altra cosa: fusion-icon non ha l'icona nella barra.. c'è uno spazio nero al suo posto (manca solo il file dell'icona, se ci clicco col mouse tutto funziona), come faccio a metterla?

----------

